# Wood Hardener



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Has anyone used this Minwax hardener on your wood baits? My normal sealing process is epoxy thinned with denatured alcohol, but have been looking into ways to speed the process of sealing and hardening my blanks prior to painting. I have several baits in the works with multiple coats of the hardener brushed on. Plan on hitting them with a coat of sealer white Createx before painting. In the past I have tried plastic/acetone dips but wasn't all too impressed regarding hardness and question how deep it penetrates. Anyone have any experience with this Minwax stuff?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe git rot for boats. I know it will take rotten wood and make it hard. It is injected into soft wood but just maybe can be brushed on, dries really smooth


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I am working with Buckeye, making some top waters and cranks. I was using Sand & Seal, takes 3 coats on
Buckeye or Balsa, 2 on Cedar. Have been looking for something faster myself.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> I am working with Buckeye, making some top waters and cranks. I was using Sand & Seal, takes 3 coats on
> Buckeye or Balsa, 2 on Cedar. Have been looking for something faster myself.


Thanks. Will look into it. This Minwax hardener seems to leave a parting line and doesn't want to bond very well to epoxy.Just picked up some Component Systems Seal-Coat and am in the process of trying it as a pre paint sealer on my wood baits.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Will be interested in your results, let us know how it comes out. I have never used any water based products.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Last night I painted one of my bare wood blanks with a coat of the Component Systems Seal-Coat. The bait was prepped and sanded the same as I always do. After about 6 hours or so it seemed pretty hard but left every brush stroke behind. It's thinner than epoxy so I thought for sure it would smooth out. Even tried a second coat a bit heavier but again the brush strokes wont go away. Attempted to sand it smooth today but it 's more like sanding latex than epoxy. It's probably good for dipping a bait and letting it drip dry but not for brushing on wood IMO. 
Also I found it odd that there are no instructions to be found on the bottle or online regarding working and drying time, thinning, or application. Their website has the same basic description of it that all the retail sites have.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Last night tried a 50:50 mix of clear coat : lacquer thinner, applied second coat to soon. Going to wipe of with
thinner and let dry over night. This body is Balsa.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dropped pic.


----------

